# Golden Star 69 Fenders



## ljsflash (Nov 30, 2012)

I saw these on eBay and the seller states that they are better than Dynacorn and Goodmark. 

"Excellent quality, fit and appearance.
These are the ONLY brand fenders that fit correctly.
These are NOT the Dynacorn or Goodmark versions that do not fit properly."

Has anyone tried these? 

Thanks!


----------



## eman846 (Sep 27, 2012)

I was looking at these fenders and I see you had no replies. Did you purchase these? If so, how did they fit?


----------



## ljsflash (Nov 30, 2012)

I still haven't purchaced them. I haven't anything about them. I guess they've been around for a while. Everyone I've talked to said there weren't no good quality 69 fenders. If you find anyone who has an opinion on these please let me know! 
LJ


----------



## eman846 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am contemplating purchasing them but cannot find any reviews. They must be fairly new. I heard the re-stamped Dynacorn fenders were better but still not perfect. I bought 2 original fenders from Frank's Pontiac parts and my guy doing my bodywork says they're too rough. I'll keep looking and post a link if I find any reviews.


----------

